# Is Kakashi-sensi part of the Uchiha Clan?



## NaruHina 4eva (Feb 18, 2006)

I always wonder ever since Kakashi revealed he had a Sharingan. Is he part of the Uchiha Clan. But the problem is Sasuke is the known surviver. Kakashi couldn't have copy it because it is said, somewhere, that he can't copy Blood-Line Limits.

can someone shade some light on this


----------



## Shogun (Feb 18, 2006)

Short (and only answer) answer: nah, he ain't part of the clan, never was considered part of the clan. End of story.


----------



## J c (Feb 18, 2006)

Ohhhh, anime watcher only? No, he isn't, and I don't want to spoil it...so keep watching.


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

how many chapters have u read?

how can cool Kakashi come from the same clan as Itachi? thinkingof it just freaking me out.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

ok im not gonna go into detail but an anime dub only watcher would think that but no no he aint a uchiha


----------



## chidori321 (Feb 18, 2006)

you'll see


----------



## Rinali (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess that I would spoil anyway...so I don't tell anything


----------



## NaruHina 4eva (Feb 18, 2006)

Tell me!! i never read any of Naruto manga, just watch the anime japanese, english dubbed version. Spoil me!...please


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes he is an uchiha..from the future (sasuke's son =sakura&sasuke) to stop sasuke from doing "that thing"!


----------



## J c (Feb 18, 2006)

Why does he/she have neg rep? =/


----------



## neosildrake (Feb 18, 2006)

No he isn't an member of the Uchiha-clan, because he wasn't born into it and also didn't marry into it. He only got the Sharingan via transplan, means it's not a genetic trait he can give it to his children... except if he takes it out and transplants it to his child.
Maybe he could be made an honorary Uchiha...


----------



## NaruHina 4eva (Feb 18, 2006)

I Love Naruto. i learn something new everyday


----------



## Jijjin (Feb 18, 2006)

Ohh wait, it was only mentioned in the Manga...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Feb 18, 2006)

he's not from the Uchiha Clan he got his eye from his friend 
*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Obito via Transplant


----------

